# FIRST WATCH DESIGN



## brewil

Hi WUSers,

I thought I'd share some ideas to get opinions, of which I am sure there will be many, before I start an official thread for the first watch design of the brand.

This is for a dive watch with a modern-vintage feel. THE BRAND IS TRIESTE. The model name L'ODYSSE has a story behind it but at this point I won't say too much about it, other than the case lug-to-lug is around the 48mm mark with a bezel of 42.5mm 
I am thinking of using the Sellita SW200 movement which is equal to the ETA 2824-2

Please share your thoughts and remember that the image is from the very preliminary design stages. 
CAD work is being done at this stage.

Thank you,

Brett


----------



## dspt

I'm on the fence about the hands. It's like all the hands are from different sets. 

P.S. Blancpain, Seiko, Zodiac. Did I miss some references? Bulova oceanographer, perhaps?
Also, the 15 mark on the bezel looks off.


----------



## brewil

Thanks for the input and feedback dspt. The image is a rough one for now so some things are out of alignment. Any thoughts on the dial?


----------



## fortysix

looks good, I like it

maybe I would put a 0 on the bezel instead of the square


----------



## dspt

brewil said:


> Any thoughts on the dial?


there's not much going on at the dial. The only thing is that when I see blue color accent (for the minute marks), I expect to see the same color used again somewhere


----------



## brewil

Little bit of an update. I'm thinking L'Odyssee is the model name. Trieste as the brand after the bathyscape that set the world depth record in 1960.


----------



## brewil

Thoughts?


----------



## fortysix

the dial looks definitely better

a logo would be cool


----------



## brewil

Yeah, was thinking a logo from the beginning instead of the name on the dial.
It's a rapid work in progress it seems. Here's another idea based on the circle in the bezel suggested by yourself.


----------



## Kai Schraml

I like the design quite a bit! Honestly, I do. However, I do a bit of design for work sometimes, so can sound too critical in text sometimes. So, if this seems harsh, just go back to my first sentence, ok?

Some points for consideration:

1. I think the blue minute marks and hand accent color ought to match or contrast sharply, but they should not be a close relative of one another as these two colors are.
2. The 15 on the bezel needs to be rotated.
3. The diamond on the bezel of your first design is a better design, it echoes the dial in a good way. Repetition of a design element from one component of the watch to another can create an overall cohesiveness which can make a design very pleasing to look at. At the same time, overdoing this can be annoying. More than that, using a circle for this element says "Submariner Homage" WAY TOO LOUDLY for me. Not using a circle here will make your design stand out as original.
4. I would consider slightly enlarging the triangle 5 minute makers and slightly shrinking the 15 minute markers. Just a bit. It may look better, it may not, but is worth a look. 
5. Consider colouring your zero index (either diamond or circle) with your accent blue color (if you make them all the same blue as I mentioned above).

Design is personal taste. I think these suggestions MIGHT make me like the design more, but I can guarantee that it will make some other people like it less. So feel free to ignore it. But, if you were my student, this is what I would tell you.


----------



## dspt

Kai Schraml said:


> 3. The diamond on the bezel of your first design is a better design, it echoes the dial in a good way. Repetition of a design element from one component of the watch to another can create an overall cohesiveness which can make a design very pleasing to look at. At the same time, overdoing this can be annoying. More than that, using a circle for this element says "Submariner Homage" WAY TOO LOUDLY for me. Not using a circle here will make your design stand out as original.


Diamond on a bezel says "Blancpain FF Homage" just as loud, IMHO, so no points for being original anyway. But it does fit the overall triangular theme better, I agree

a side note: why did you choose not to write "automatic" on a dial? it seems to be a very common practice to do so, even a "tradition" of sorts


----------



## brewil

Thanks to you both for your input. I agree with diamond on the bezel, it fits with the geometry, and I am playing with resizing the triangles. 
I tried the diamond in the minute marker blue but it looked...a bit cheap but I have another plan! Will try update later tonight.
With regards to "automatic" I was just seeing what it looked like without. didn't want to make the dial too cluttered but will include and would love feedback.

Thanks very much!! The feedback is really important.


----------



## brewil

left - revised (diamond with blue outline, blue hour hand, smaller 15 minute marker triangles and larger triangle markers for 5,10,20,25 etc, automatic type included)
right - before

Any comments on the brand name?


----------



## brewil

@dspt you're correct about the FF homage part. I was inspired partly by that watch because the bezel is clean, simple and classic I but decided to omit the 1-14 minute markers. The one theme of the watch is definitely an early 60's feel, that period of discovery of the underwater world and the exploration and innovation that came with it. It was a very progressive period for scientific discovery with a strong desire and will to explore.

The other theme that came into play is to do with the model name "L'Odyssee". A new French film of the same name is coming out later this year based on the relationship between Jacques Cousteau and his son Philippe Cousteau. Philippe was one of the first explorers to foresee the environmental impact that the exploration of the time had and would have on the sea. I played one of the crew, Raymond Coll, on board Cousteau's oceanographic research vessel, Calypso, in the film. It was an incredible experience and was the start of my dive watch "obsession" which has led me to a desire to create a model that signifies all those aspects.

For the trailer please click on the link


----------



## Kai Schraml

Crickets...


----------



## Kai Schraml

I think Trieste is a fantastic name, and anyone with an oceanographic love will connect with it immediately, I think. In my mind, it seems your design is greatly improved with your revisions, I hope you agree too. On keeping "automatic" and other text on the dial. My opinion is that it is almost always a negative from a design standpoint. Perhaps not from a branding or marketing standpoint, but from a design standpoint, it almost always distracts rather than adds to a design. 

I would suggest you insert a logo there and put the tech specs on the back cover, side of the case, etc. Anywhere but on the dial. 

It might be tradition, but that does not mean its a good one. 

BTW, I like the design and motivation for your making of the watch. I might be one of your buyers. 

I am one of those kids who grew up watching Cousteau on TV. I remember telling my Mom and Dad that someday I would be on that ship as one of the crew. I wish I had pursued it!

I guess it runs in the family. My brother ended up being a marine biologist.


----------



## Kai Schraml

Have you considered a textured black dial? I think it would add a great deal of distinction to the watch.


----------



## Kai Schraml

BTW, also, good experience on the set?


----------



## brewil

Thanks for the input!!!

I like what Helberg did with their CH6 dial...logo on top, Helberg on bottom and data on the back case.

The experience was incredible. The producer procured the exact same model of ship, of which there are 3 left, and the first day out of Cape Town harbour we spotted 50-100 Humpback whales breaching and feeding. Every day there were dolphins, seals, whales. Working with exceptional actors with well written scenes was phenomenal. I loved it and am proud to have been part of it.


----------



## brewil

Have been thinking of a sunburst dial as an option


----------



## girlbehindthewatch

I like the revisions on the right with the circle on the bezel as opposed to the diamond. The diamond is a bit distracting to the hour markings on the dial. Just curious why the minute hand is not also outlined with blue? Also was there a reason behind the circle being an off white (unless you are using it to show lume)? It may add some nice congruency. Do you have a side profile of the case design? 

Overall looks like it will be a nice watch!


----------



## brewil

Thanks! All input is good and valid. 
I actually want to design a woman's 40mm dive watch with mother of pearl dial and bezel after this goes into production.
The theme I have is wonderful but I'll share it at a later date. First things first and all that...


----------



## brewil

I will keep the minute and second hand a dark grey but have differentiated the colours to show the hands separately.

As for the circle, I was just playing around with a different colour, something off-white


----------



## Kai Schraml

Love to see your next revisions when you get them done.


----------



## brewil

Looking at Logo's. It's a long weekend here so I will update 3 versions soon

Thank you for the responses and support!!


----------



## RainMan 777

I like the name, maybe its too small. also the watch dial bit generic ??


----------



## brewil

So I"ve been away surfing for a few days but was able to work a little bit.

The seconds hand has been shortened to intersect with the 60 minute markers.

I thinned out the chapter ring and worked on a very simple logo. Thoughts? Personally I think this is it.


----------



## brewil

A friend recommended 5,10,20,25,35,40,50,55 markers a little larger

I'm nervous that it will resemble the Megolodon but not entirely sure. I think it works. Thoughts?


----------



## brewil

crickets....


----------



## dspt

the logo is too much alike Tutima logo. It's also confusing to have "T in circle" as a logo for the brand "L'Odyssee" that has no T letter

yes, the triangular marks on the dial resemble Megolodon and Seiko monster, and Zodiac seawolf, but it could work


----------



## brewil

The brand is Trieste, the model is L'Odyssee
Hadn't seen the Tutima logo


----------



## brewil

What are your thoughts KAI?


----------



## Dennisjaner

Hi, great watch design! couple of tips for your watch.


----------



## Kai Schraml

brewil said:


> What are your thoughts KAI?


Thanks for the prompt. Sorry, I have been consumed with other things for a bit. So, I had a long gander at both the last versions you posted. I think they are quite good. I don't have a strong preference between them. I think the size of the small markers works on both, so go with your gut. I agree with you, I think it is good to go if you feel it is right.

Now with that said, I would add one more tidbit. I am not sure how married you are to your logo, but I would recommend some alterations. In short, it does not speak to me. It is not bad or horrible in any way. It just does not speak to me. It does not make me want to jump in the ocean, much less explore in the way you describe you want the watch to motivate people. I think you should consider a redo and very slight enlargement on it.

Call me crazy, but for some reason, I just had the silhouette of the Trieste in my head as your logo. Don't think there would be a trademark issue with you using it. Images of the Trieste, especially art derived from an image of the vehicle ought to be fair game for logo use. The only problem I could imagine you having is if someone has trademarked it for use in the manufacture of watches specifically. An unlikely circumstance. Now, I am not saying you would have to go with this idea. It is just the one that was in my head. Sometimes, I do quite well with logo creation, sometimes not, so take it for what it is worth--and what you paid for it! I can come up with other ideas if you like.

Also, what about the textured dial? I still think that would be a great addition to the design, although it would be fine without as well.

Well done!


----------



## Kai Schraml

Actually, I find the red addition visually interesting. That surprises me as I expected it to be jarring.


----------



## brewil

Thanks Dennis!!! The red second tip may be an option. I am trying for a classic less colourful forst edition. 

Kai... thanks for the idea about the logo...I thought of it before but now I think I may have a way to incorporate it. Initially I want a gloss black and crystal bezel and dial. The initial run will be limited to 300 and then I may do a sunburst or textured dial with some modifications as a flagship model.

Thanks guys and lady, its been really constructive and always good to have input. I'll put up the next final version by the weekend. Again. Thanks!!


----------



## brewil

Hey Kai,

I'm struggling a bit with the Trieste as a logo. It's such an odd shape and really wide.
If you're keen to come up with something I'd love to see it.

Thanks!


----------



## Kai Schraml

Yes, well, sexy it ain't, unless you are into the deep sea, then it is a veritable siren's song to me (and I think others like me too). But, hey, I'm a complete and utter nerd, so perhaps you should not rely on my judgement too much?! I'll see what I can come up with this weekend and get back to you.


----------



## Kai Schraml

OK, give me 7 days. I think I'll come up with something you like. If you don't no worries. If you do use it for your logo, we might need to negotiate a deal on my watch!!!


----------



## brewil

That would be a certainty Kai!


----------



## Kai Schraml

Can you post your illustrator file of your T logo? I'll see if I can use it in the design. Thanks.


----------



## brewil

Hi Kai,

Here it is...it's super rough as you can see

Thanks,

B


----------



## Kai Schraml




----------



## Kai Schraml




----------



## Kai Schraml

This one has a not quite side view which is more dynamic. Don't get hung up on the fonts or placing of the text. It is secondary to the visual element, obviously, and can/will be redone. Just focus your thoughts on the visual element.


----------



## Kai Schraml

I think this one would have been excellent (excluding the text for now) if the exclusions from the "rudder" area were visible. 


Kai Schraml said:


> View attachment 8578002


----------



## Kai Schraml

So this one gives you a feel for how it would look on at 3D surface, especially a dark surface. I think the effect is good. I still don't like the text for your purposes, but again, that can be improved.

BTW, don't mean to inject myself into your design process, just having fun with your ideas. They are good ones, and I hope one of these logo elements helps make you happier with your end product. Feel free to reject them all. No problem. They cost me very little in terms of effort or time, so no big deal.


----------



## Kai Schraml

Here is a more simplified shape which keeps the essence of the Trieste in mind but also adds the "T" to the circular bell element on the bottom of the craft. I think this font is better than the others. I think you probably want to look carefully at some "serifed" and "non serifed" fonts before you choose one. Just another concept you could play with. If I were to develop this font further I would reduce the size of the text in relationship to the visual element. I would also re-introduce some further detail into the vehicle. It is a little too plain for me in this rendition.

Another thing to consider is that if you like the "T" in the "diving capsule" here, you could combine your original "T" logo and this type of idea by placing the original inside one of these concepts. Just something else to think about.


----------



## Kai Schraml

Some fun concepts by another artist. I like them, but they might be a little too modern for a technical watch company that looks back to the legacy of someone like Cousteau. But, maybe not.


----------



## Kai Schraml

This artist did not follow the brief that I gave him, but I thought it was an good design and you might want to have a look. It jettisons the Trieste as a vehicle, but it is a very recognisable interesting design. Of course, the text can be tweaked, etc.


----------



## Kai Schraml

Anyway, there were a couple of other concepts some artists came up with, but I did not think they were strong enough to show you. BTW, these are all artists with whom I have a relationship, so their is no charge to you if want to use one of their designs. They will happily send over the files and sign over the copyrights for them. It was just a bit of fun for them (and me too), but I thought it might help you on your road to actually getting the watch made. I just want a watch! LOL. 

Let me know if you want to take any of these designs any further.


----------



## dspt

I liked the (T) logo.
this one









the rest are just way too detailed to put on a watch. none of this details will be visible in real size on the dial, just some irregular rectangulary blob
here's the shape on the dial, adjust your monitor to have the render size close to real watch size to consider this







If this shape is used on a bigger portion of a dial, like they do in some limited runs, it might look ok, but will not read as logo. few examples















I think you need to use the schematic view of the lower pressure sphere and skip the rest. here's a very crude sketch

View attachment trieste.jpg


----------



## Kai Schraml

I could not disagree with this assessment more. Cutting or printing this shape at that size is not difficult, and seeing the detail is not to be expected at a distance, just as with any watch. 

This shape will look excellent with a textual element either in the same sector of the face or elsewhere. 

Posting a deliberately blurry picture of the watchface with the element in a very small size in juxtaposition to large high def photos leaves quite a bit to be desired in terms of being persuasive.

More than that, who wants a crappy drawing of a piece of a vehicle (or is it just a web camera, I can't tell the difference) on their watch?

But everyone is entitled to their opinion, aren't they?


----------



## dspt

as for "deliberately blurry picture..." - this is what a person who owns this watch will see every day when checking time. Of course, it will be really flattering for him to know that on high-res pictures on some websites his watch looks much better then in RL.
I'm sure you also have plenty of examples of actual successful watch brands that went your way and introduced logos with so many details.



Kai Schraml said:


> But everyone is entitled to their opinion, aren't they?


----------



## brewil

Wow I am really blown away by the designs guys!!!

I have to say that I prefer the simplified Trieste shape with the T in the circle that you did Kai. I was aiming for something like that. It's elegant and classic.

I'm having a bit of trouble with my CAD guy designing the watch so it's taking longer than usual so I'm trying to find someone else to do it now.


----------



## brewil

I think this a front profile of the Trieste


----------



## Kai Schraml

I think the circle design is a good one too. Glad you like it. Want me to get the files to you, or want some changes?


----------



## mkws

If I may- the general design of the dial and the bezel are good, but these hands just do not match each other. Eterna could pull that off with the Super KonTiki, where the hour hand was kept to a minimum in order to enhance the legibility of the minute hand underwater- but that was done in a purely tool watch manner, as the watch wasn't intended to look good with a suit, unless it was a diving suit. Here, the difference in the shape of the hands is hardly explicable- I feel as if I were looking at something like an artist's first impression of a frankenwatch. 
That said- IMO, make the hands more uniform, and you're good to go.

The large side profile of that sub messes up the dial, IMO. Go for the front profile, or another somehow minimalist logo. A sub stretching from 10 to 2 o'clock is somehow Invicta-ish (I know that such a comparison might hurt, but nevertheless, it had to be said sooner or later).


----------



## brewil

All comments are accepted and valid! Perhaps it's my disdain for pure convention while using convention that made my decision on the hands. Personally I love them and am in full realisation that they will be polarising. I will update this dial for future editions as this will be a 300 limited range. Perhaps I could include another set of hands for those that want to change. Having said that I would like to see what I can come up with using that minute hand but making it more in line with the rest. Will see.

Hi Kai, I'm thinking that the minimal image would be great for boxing and "marketing" as I am concerned with a horizontal logo on the watch face but I am going to try something that might work. I would love the files please and am incredibly overwhelmed with the support you have shown!! A huge thank you from me.

Still searching for a CAD designer over here but may have found one through the man that sold me my first watch. I can't wait to show you guys the render that I see in my head.

Please keep the comments coming, I really appreciate them and the support. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Kai Schraml

Great, glad to be of service. PM me your email address and I'll send them over as soon as I collect them.


----------



## Travelinman

Hello brewill, Kai and others. Been following this thread for a bit and watching with interest on the various design elements being discussed, modified etc. Thank you for sharing your ideas and renderings with WUS'ers. Since opinions are being sought I thought I'd throw mine into the mix. I am glad to see that you made the large indices smaller and the smallish minute markers larger. I also am more of a fan of the triangle bezel marker rather than the dot and the triple triangle as submitted by another poster is a very intriguing look. And to add my 2 cents to the logo idea I very much like the simplicity of the geometric design with the T inside the box with the sort of "door knocker look". I would just add that the lower attached box at the bottom is too big. It seems out of proportion and makes the door knocker analogy a little too true. Anyway, just an impression from one guy who has no design background whatsoever... All the best with this project!


----------



## brewil

So things are in motion!

I have sent away for the initial quotes for a production run of 300-500 limited editions.
Personally I'm thinking 300. The watch at the moment stands with a depth rating of 100ATM or 1000m
I await their reply nd then will update on whats happening.

I'd like to know what everyones thoughts on movements are. I have opted for either the Sellita SW200-1 or the Miyota 9015

Thanks for all the guidance and input from everyone, it's highly appreciated!!!

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## Kai Schraml

brewil said:


> So things are in motion!
> 
> I'd like to know what everyones thoughts on movements are. I have opted for either the Sellita SW200-1 or the Miyota 9015


Glad things are on their way. Any idea what the price point will be? The promised art should be to you in a day or so. CAD still a need?

On movements, I think both are solid choices, and I am not sure I know enough about them to say anything intelligent about one over the other, but my impression is that both brands have good reputations as ETA replacements at a lower price point. I know very little about the specific movements noted, but I doubt you'll go wrong with either given the reputation for reliability of the brands.

That said, there are watchmakers on this forum who will gladly tell you that neither Sellita or Miyota movements have the same quality as ETA or other in-house swiss movements. And, it is also noted that the specific model of a movement is usually far more important than the brand discussed. Just my two cents on watch movements without doing deeper reading on the specific movements.


----------



## Dadistic

brewil said:


> So things are in motion!
> 
> I have sent away for the initial quotes for a production run of 300-500 limited editions.
> Personally I'm thinking 300. The watch at the moment stands with a depth rating of 100ATM or 1000m
> I await their reply nd then will update on whats happening.
> 
> I'd like to know what everyones thoughts on movements are. I have opted for either the Sellita SW200-1 or the Miyota 9015
> 
> Thanks for all the guidance and input from everyone, it's highly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brett


I think a European movement would fit the theme of the watch better. Other than that, as far as I know they are both fine performers.


----------



## brewil

Hi Kai,

I may still need a CAD page of the watch. Please PM me with that info if you could. 

As for price point, I won't know until I get my quote which should be sometime next week. I'm very excited and hope there is enough interest to warrant the starting of Trieste as a brand on Kickstarter.

I know that some people have reservations about Kickstarter and Indiegogo but for those of us starting out it really is the best option to realise our dream to offer something we believe in.

@Dadastic I also think that it should be a Swiss movement so the Sellita SW-200 would be my first option as it is a Swiss movement and fits with the watch better.

I will keep this thread updated as soon as I hear back from the manufacturers!

Thanks again for all the support and information

Brett


----------



## Kai Schraml

Actually, I think Kickstarter is a great place for you to get started. Go for it!


----------



## brewil

Hi Everyone,

Apologies for the delay. I am still waiting on the quote for the go ahead.

Thanks

Brett


----------



## brewil

I am busy working on the case-back design as I want an engraving that speaks to the theme of the watch brand or the model

If anyone has any suggestions please send 'em through


----------



## Kai Schraml

brewil said:


> I am busy working on the case-back design as I want an engraving that speaks to the theme of the watch brand or the model
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions please send 'em through


Meant to respond to this before, but I think you might want to consider a nice aggressive 3d stylised pressing of one of the deep sea animals such as the angler or viper fishes.


----------



## Kai Schraml

Like this one...


----------



## Kai Schraml

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

or this one...








These would make a pretty cool impression on people. The idea is that the watch can go where these things live...


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

I was totally thinking of doing an angler fish.

I tried the Trieste at first but there's mega detail, tiny things on the vessel and I'm not sure how it would translate so small.

The Angler is a great image, thanks Kai. I think I'll get an answer on the quote this week and will then start an official thread.
Any news on CAD fee?


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

Working on it


----------



## dspt

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

you might want to check if this photo of the fish you use is copyrighted or not


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

Yeah I will, possibly not using that but it's a mock up


----------



## Kai Schraml

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

Works of art derived from copyrighted materials are automatically exempt from copyright concerns. You don't need to worry about it.

I came up wtih nothing but balls on the CAD work. Could try again with a few others if it is still a need.

I like your rough for the back, but I can also have some artists work on the back for you if you like, but I think that one would cost you about 100 USD. Let me know.

Keep going and great work!

Kai


----------



## dspt

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*



Kai Schraml said:


> Works of art derived from copyrighted materials are automatically exempt from copyright concerns. You don't need to worry about it.


copying art using different media doesn't always create derivative work of art. there's no "automatic" exempt
Quote from wikipedia: For copyright protection to attach to a later, allegedly derivative work, it must display some originality of its own. It cannot be a rote, uncreative variation on the earlier, underlying work. The latter work must contain sufficient new expression, over and above that embodied in the earlier work for the latter work to satisfy copyright law's requirement of originality.


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

I'm an artist, see brett williams artHome

So I have grabbed about 12 images of different Angler fish and will do an original piece of my own for the case back.
The difficulty is how much detail do you put in for the engraving!
Should have something up by tomorrow!


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

So this is a rough mock-up of the case back. Have spoken to My watch manufacturer and am just having to check extras to come up with a price point.
Very excited and I hope there are enough people interested.

Here's the rough case back


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

As I said, the image is super rough and needs detail and cleaning up


----------



## dspt

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

I actually like this raw impression. IMHO it doesn't go perfectly well with the circle you've added as a boundary. unless you are planning to add a lot of detail and refining, breaking the circle and possibly having a portion of the fish image outside it might be fitting this type of drawing. or may be having this circle uneven in a "handdrawn" style?

on a side note, if you are planning to have a small batch, you might want to designate some space for unit/serial nr.


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

Thanks for hanging in there everyone
I am in talks with my manufacturer and finalising what I want for packaging etc. Won't be long now.
Shooting another film this weekend till next week so I will be away till then.

Thanks,

Brett
TRIESTE


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

I am also working on the Angler fish for the caseback design to make sure it is anatomically correct with the correct number of spines per fin etc


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

I am also finalising the bezel grip...Does anyone have a preference???
Possibly also a sharper coin edge


----------



## Dadistic

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

I like the one on the right that is more square. The sharp edges might give it better "grip" than a regular knurl.


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

I think I agree, the gear look is definitely a better all round look for this watch but I'd still like to see what others think before I make a final decision


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

Or this sharp edged bezel?


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

Personally I prefer this over anything else


----------



## Kai Schraml

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

Either is good to me, but I like the sharp edges slightly more.


----------



## Kai Schraml

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

I got no joy on a CAD person. All are too busy. Want me to take a crack at it personally? I am quite slow, but could get it done. Are you in a rush? ~Kai


----------



## brewil

*Re: Benthic Fishes for back...*

Good NEWS!!! 
Thanks Kai but yesterday I spoke to a CAD guy and he can do it for me here and hopefully will have images up in two weeks.
Very exciting. Once I launch the watch on kickstarter, I will start a new thread which I hope everyone will follow.


----------



## brewil

THIS IS FOR THE POLL SO NEW POLLERS CAN SEE THE UPDATE


----------



## brewil

3D coming soon!


----------



## brewil

Apologies that it has been so long
The work is almost done - fonts and colours on the bezel and hands need to be upgraded and some of the contours need work and will updated in the next week.

The bezel edge is too sharp but will be upgraded.
Drilled Lugs???

As always I welcome any feedback!


----------



## Kai Schraml

Yes, drilled lugs for sure. Glad to see it is still making progress. Keep us updated.


----------



## Apollo83

Nice work Brett (and nice assists from Kai)

I don't usually comment on watch designs as they are usually personal labours of love and I don't want my arbitrary opinions to conflict with any enthusiasm the designer has 

But this design is really clean and so close to a little mock-up I sketched once that I just had to comment!

1) I love the angular triangle theme, but I thought there was a wasted opportunity on the bezel 5 min marks - instead of a rounded edge on the outside and a flat edge on the inside - why not triangle ends? I think this would resonate well with the diamond and the internal triangles.

2) I think the font for the 15/30/45 would benefit from being a little wider (and possibly thicker but I'd need to see a mockup to be sure)

2) The 2D render with turquoise surround for diamond and minute hand looked good to my eye. The 3D render losing the minute hand surround, gaining a red second hand and blocking in the diamond 'cheapened' the otherwise classy look to my eye (subjective - no flaming please!  )

3) The Trieste logo is a little generic - I think there's a missed opportunity to play with the angular theme.

4) I think you need the name Trieste on the dial.

5) I'm not sure the name L'Odyssee works... You're introducing a new brand Trieste and then a new product name L'Odyssee. I would be tempted to just call the watch the Trieste 1000 (Introducing the brand and highlighting the depth rating hinting at the diver function) - This would also simplify the dial and allow you to put the Trieste name there. maybe with 1000ft above the 6o'clock for some dial symmetry?)

6) The case back angler fish is nice, but reading through this thread it struck me.. why not an etched outline (including internal details) of the Trieste? Like the one's Kai mocked up? The picture linking to the name just works better than 3 brand components Trieste, L'Odyssee, Angler fish - link = ??? 

7) The movement needs to be european to fit with the Italian 'Trieste' vibe.

As mentioned in an earlier post it is easy for us to pick on tiny details based on our opinion, but in general this is a nice design - Keep up the good work and best of luck.


----------



## brewil

Hi Apollo83

Thanks for your comments

The CAD guys are still in the process of getting my design right, I'm not sure why they changed colours of the Diamond and hands but I meeting with them on Monday to rectify the issues. I have also made the case a little more masculine in the update (very slightly).

The movement is a European Sellita SW200 which is basically an ETA 2824-2. 
Sellita was an outsource for ETA movements and is completely on par.
The 15/30/45 minute markers are going to be as per the 2D design. Everything will be as per the 2D design but of course the CAD is a work in process still.
I do like the idea of the TRIESTE for the casebook. I think I toyed with it but will need to again to get it right.
L'odyssee is actually an homage for me to the film of the same name that I acted in recently. I in no way want to associate the watch to the biopic about Jacques Cousteau but it feeds into my experience.

I do like the idea of a debut watch with just the 1000 but all my models are themed, the next and the next are already in the early stages in my head and I love the idea of the first watch being about the journey/odyssey that pioneers in unexplored fields (the sea in this case) took.

I'm trying hard to finish the final designs as fast as possible.
I will launch the watch on Kickstarter with a limited edition of 300 once I have everything together.

I have more to say but have to dash so will have a think and write more later.

I really enjoy the comments and wish their were more voices as I can't gauge the interest in the design yet.

Thanks!!!

Brett


----------



## brewil

Oh I forgot!!!

The triangles will be stainless and the larger triangles will be stainless with luminova


----------



## brewil

Work is almost done, should be finished by Monday next week, latest Tuesday.

Here is a 2D of the caseback with the TRIESTE

Any opinions???


----------



## brewil

ALMOST THERE!
This render is still missing some key elements on the case
I will also ask for a lower done to reduce distortion for viewing purposes

Dig to know what everybody thinks
I may also have the small triangle markers with a stainless border


----------



## brewil

The 15 minute number will also be a little thicker as per the 2D render

Domed crystal?
Flat with inner dome?
lower domed crystal?

I would like to know what people think if the:
Crown
Case
Bezel


----------



## freshprince357

I love your effort here and the design is sleek. How do you intend to sell these in a market crowded by similar designs like Tudor, Rolex, and OOO though?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai Schraml

Looking great! Have been travelling so not been able to keep up with your progress, but looks fantastic! I look forward to hearing about the kickstarter. I love the idea of putting the Trieste on the back if you decided not to incorporate it into the logo (still my pref). Peace!

Kai


----------



## brewil

Any ideas how to get it out there? WUS rules prohibit me from advertising on the Dive watch or Affordable forums. 
I want to know what people think of the watch


----------



## Bradjhomes

brewil said:


> Any ideas how to get it out there? WUS rules prohibit me from advertising on the Dive watch or Affordable forums.
> I want to know what people think of the watch


As I mentioned in my PM you'll need to approach the site admins for approval.

You won't be able to promote here otherwise.


----------



## brewil

YHey Brad, yeah not allowed to unless I become a sponsor


----------



## dspt

is this required in f512 forum too?


----------



## brewil

No advertising at all apparently. Not sure how Crepas did it


----------



## goody2141

I like the design. I like the bezel edge. The logo looks great.

I agree with another comment regarding the 12, 3, 6 and 9 markers. I think these should be triangles. If not, I think they should be pulled in a little toward the center of the dial to match the smaller markers location.

As for the crystal, I'm not big on the dome with this design. All of the dial markers are very close to the edge and appear to get lost due to crystal distortion. I think a flat crystal with beveled edge could work very well with this flat bezel design.

Some angles, the crown looks right, and others it looks kind of small.


I too am working on a design, and I started with a similar dial design. It has evolved away from big triangle markers however.

It is also not easy getting the watch out there. At such early stages you don't want to shell out a ton of money for advertising. If you aren't spending money on advertising, then you won't be able to post in other subforums. I understand the struggle.


----------



## brewil

UPDATE!

I am about to order the first prototypes of the L'ODYSSEE...

and just came across this website which started this year

https://www.triestewatches.com

Anyone have any thoughts??


----------



## agrgt_Design21

Hi there. Cool watch design. The triangular markers especially. I do feel the hands conflict with the large triangles though... Maybe try thinner hands? it might help the graphics feel more balanced. Other than that, cool stuff.


----------



## Chascomm

brewil said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> I am about to order the first prototypes of the L'ODYSSEE...
> 
> and just came across this website which started this year
> 
> https://www.triestewatches.com
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts??


I think that there is room in the market for more than one dive watch that pays homage to the Trieste project, provided that they have distinctly different brands and easily distinguishable designs.


----------



## brewil

Today is the day...I am ordering prototypes!!!!

I have made minor changes, one major one is the flow of the caseback
as well as the depth rating will now be 30ATM - 300m

All watches will run on Sellita SW200 Gold movements which are equivalent to the ETA 2824-2 movement


----------



## dspt

cool! 
But the caseback says "1000meters"? And on room for serial nr?


----------



## KJRye

It also appears as though the case back has two methods for breakout? Holes and outer slots?


----------



## brewil

The caseback has been rectified to reflect 300m

Unfortunately I was not able to delete the circular holes from the original CAD design due to time constraints. 
The manufacturer suggested the square/rectangle depressions for ease of removal with a caseback tool.
The serial number will be on the case between the lugs or somewhere on the caseback

Suggestions?


----------



## brewil

It's been a long road with many adjustments and a lot of learning

Not sure why my CAD guy chose to textures the crown in the renders but it will be stainless-brushed, the same as the case


----------



## brewil

Thanks for all the comments

I've decided to shelve this model for a new one.

Please see it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/trieste-ama-dive-watch-design-4132090-2.html

or on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/microbrandwatches/
search for Trieste Ama


----------



## GT1-Reach

Nice watch design. Great blend


----------



## RossFraney

A white chapter ring I feel would balance the dial more but I understand it would be out of place particularly with the shark tooth markers


----------



## jsohal

Wondering when you're going to launch your kickstarter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iltl32

This is cool, I really dig the dial.


----------



## maysatanong

look cool !! 

i think you have to redesign your logo , it's very important

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

